# Silvia conversion for sale...need help!



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Can someone check out this auction and let me know if there is anything I should ask before I bid? This is a nice Silvia conversion that has been featured in import tuner...it seems to good to be true...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2402591429 

I am very interested in bidding, but I am not sure what I need to look for in a conversion. Thanks!


----------



## blackbeltclub99 (Feb 5, 2003)

I would ask why this is the 3rd or 4th time he has tried to sell it on ebay. If I remember corectly he has sold it each time. This is a great looking car but if it were perfect the other high bidders would have already bought it. Also ask him if he can give you the email addresses to the other high bidders because they would have nothing to loose by being honest about the car. If you are close enough go check out the car.


----------

